# Montblanc Starwalker rubber surface durability?



## safi_cz (Dec 28, 2007)

I'm just in the middle of decision between two fineliner models from MB: 

Starwalker Black Resin
Starwalker Rubber

I have tried both versions in AD. Starwalker rubber ïs more heavy in my hand than resin version - what I like. But I'm little bit afraid of durability of rubber....Any long term experiences?


----------



## kiwidj (Sep 24, 2007)

I've been using mine almost everyday since I got it a few months ago. So far so good. No signs of wear at all.


----------



## danielb (Aug 29, 2008)

kiwidj said:


> I've been using mine almost everyday since I got it a few months ago. So far so good. No signs of wear at all.


Hey Dave thats a real beauty :-!


----------



## kiwidj (Sep 24, 2007)

danielb said:


> Hey Dave thats a real beauty :-!


:thanks_matey._

It's quite a bit heavier than my Boheme Noir, but I love it. For me, it's a great everyday writing instrument (or should I say, daily beater pen lol)...


----------



## safi_cz (Dec 28, 2007)

Thank you all. It is decided. I will post my new pen as soon I got this beauty to home.


----------



## kiwidj (Sep 24, 2007)

safi_cz said:


> It is decided. I will post my new pen as soon I got this beauty to home.


Excellent! You won't be disappointed.


----------



## anonymousmoose (Sep 17, 2007)

I got both the rubber ballpoint and the resin. I use the rasin more because I too dont want the rubber to wear. So this thread has been good.

The thing I find about the rubber is that the platinum lines get dirty very easy... does anyone find this too?


----------



## Preston (Mar 2, 2006)

Mine been dropped, kicked and tossed about by my cat and it has barely a mark except for a tiny ding on the clip.
Peace,
Preston


----------



## amine (Jan 18, 2008)

Mine has no problem too, got it since almost 3 years and it shows no wear, the tiny platinum lines get dirty yes, but it's easy to clean up using alcohol towelettes for hands (the ones you buy from supermarkets) or even a cotton cloth ;-)

The one i got is the fountain pen


----------



## kapt_krunch (Aug 21, 2008)

I have a Cool Blue FL but looking to add the Rubber FL soon.


----------

